# what do you think of this interior



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I am going to get some billet interior pieces for my 2005 mustang and have decided that the parts I linked to below would look nice on the dash in the attached picture. does anyone else agree?

http://www.steeda.com/products/auto_shift_knob_bezel_s197.php
http://www.steeda.com/products/steeda_hollow_point_door_lock_pins.php
http://www.steeda.com/products/steeda_billet_cup_holder_bezel_s197.php
http://www.steeda.com/products/radio_knobs.php


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

o.k. i guess...i'm sorta the stock as a rock kind'a guy...here's a pic of my 1969 Barracuda Hardtop's interior


----------

